
Yesware's Free plan is ending - sivalingam
http://www.yesware.com/blog/transparent-pricing-announcement
======
hundsim
My two main problems with not paying $15/month: 1\. I'm only using opens and
clicks. No templating, no scheduling etc. I'd love to use landing page
tracking, but there's no such thing. 2\. It's buggy. To remove notifications,
despite reviewed them, I have to refresh Gmail's page.

A side note, to not be able to completely remove/delete your account is
remarkable.

